# Z5 compact Fingerabdrucksensor funktioniert sehr schlecht



## Dr.Disconnect (15. November 2015)

Hey Buffies!

 

Da ich relativ ratlos bin an wen ich mich wenden soll, probier ich es einfach mal hier 

 

Also zu meiner Frage:

Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen das Sony Xperia z5 compact gekauft. Es läuft so weit auch alles gut bis auf eine Sache: 

Im Ein/Aus Knopf an der rechten Seite ist ein Fingerabdrucksensor verbaut, mit dem man das Gerät entsperren kann, nachdem man seinen Fingerabdruck (In diesem Fall den des rechten Daumens) registriert hat. In 8/10 Fällen wird mein Finger nicht erkannt, wische ich aber mit einem Taschentuch oder meinem Ärmel ein paar mal über den Sensor funktioniert der Scanner gut.

Um den Fingerabdruck zu hinterlegen wird man aufgefordert ca. 20 mal seinen Finger auf den Sensor zu legen. Auch hierbei erhalte ich Fehler und ich werde vom Gerät aufgefordert den Sensor zu reinigen oder es noch einmal zu versuchen.

Es macht mittlerweile den Eindruck als wäre es reine Glückssache, ob mein Finger erkannt wird oder nicht.

 

Das Gerät habe ich bereits auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und mehrere Male einen neuen Fingerabdruck hinterlegt, bisher hat allerdings nichts davon zum Erfolg geführt.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht einen Tipp für mich, oder evtl. sogar das gleiche Gerät und kann mir helfen?

Sollte ich die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen und auf einen Tausch bestehen?

 

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit,

Gruß


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2015)

Kann man die Funktion auch einfach ausschalten? Wenn ja würde ich das einfach machen und Scanner Scanner sein lassen.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (16. November 2015)

Ja, die Funktion lässt sich deaktivieren. Ich finde es halt extrem praktisch, das Gerät so zu entsperren. Mich interessiert    auch ob das ein generelles Problem ist oder nur bei meinem Gerät vorkommt.


----------



## squats (17. November 2015)

aber vorher drückst du auch drauf? :laugh:


----------



## Thomy88 (18. November 2015)

Hi Dr.Disconnect,

 

zunächst ist zu bedenken, dass Sony bei dieser Technik nicht so viel Erfahrung hat wie beispielsweise Samsung oder Apple und daher die Technik noch nicht ganz so ausgefeilt ist.

Ich persönlich warte aus diesem Grund noch etwas bis die Technik ausgereifter ist und sie zuverlässiger funktioniert, bevor ich mir über eine Anschaffung Gedanken mache.

 

Hast du beim Scan deines Daumen darauf geachtet, dass du ihn nicht immer exakt gleich auflegst?

Wenn das nicht hilft, versuche es doch mal mit einen Umtausch und nutze deine Garantie!

 

LG, Thomy


----------

